# Moving to Yucatan



## jordana (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi!
I want to move to Yucatan in a couple months, I am from europe and I speak fluent spanish and english. Would love to meet people that is already living there so I can have some friends when I arrive  If someone needs help with spanish I am here!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure that you will get a response from members in that part of Mexico.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I assume you know that you will be coming at the hottest time of the year. Expect temperatures as high as 44C and high humidity.


----------



## jordana (Jan 7, 2009)

synthia said:


> I assume you know that you will be coming at the hottest time of the year. Expect temperatures as high as 44C and high humidity.


Yes, I know, to me temperatures below 30C are pure winter I can´t stand the cold. Ive been to cuba also, with very high temperatures and the only thing I can say is that I really enjoy hot weather. Thank you synthia!


----------



## teadust (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Jordana - Welcome. Good to hear you love hot weather, you will find plenty of it.  Have you decided on town or city you'll be living in when you move? 

There is a solid network of expats living in Yucatan and a lot of them are online - you might find the Yolisto.com and Yucatan Living websites helpful - both created and run by expats who live and work there.

Good luck with your move to Mexico, looking forward to hearing updates.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Having made the comment about the weather, there is a cold snap right now. It will go down below14C tonight.


----------



## DUTCH (Mar 19, 2009)

*Merida Great option*

HI to every body

We are knew in this forum and we loved it, My wife and I move form Holland in 2005 to Merida City, we were looking for sun, freedom, tranquility and business opportunities, We were considering Spain, US, Canada and Mexico, but we like the sun and the beach very much and our option was Mexico, before moving permanently we ¨shop¨around different places in Mexico, Jalisco, Veracruz, Monterrey, Tabasco, Campeche, Guanajuato, but no place offer as much as Merida. we were spending our vacation time in Mexico for about 7 years, every year. We both quit our streesfull jobs sold every thing and move to Merida in 2005 to start a brand new life. Life here is so good, since we have no stress, we fell healthier, happier and more creative. 
Now we own a business since 2007, going well despite the current economy situation, and we are starting a new one. Life here is tranquile if you want, Hectic if you want, fun and adventurous if you want. we feel very safe here and free. Yes heat might be a problem for some people, but we preffer to deal with that , than crime or contamination. We find here great friends, lots of culture, great romantinc city. The international communty is growing since Yucatan is being discover by foreingers (Europeans, Canadians and Americans moustly) Property is plently available and prices are still affordable. If you are planning to move to this beutifull city do not hesitate to contact us, we will be very happy to ve helpfull, and guide you around. Greetings from ¨La Blanca Merida¨ Dutch (e-mail removed. Use private message system)


----------



## Newgirlgolferintown (Mar 28, 2013)

I am brand new to Yucatan, but have been in Mexico 10 years, came here married but now divorced
I am in the Progreso area if you are moving this way, I am here!


----------



## geaaronson (Apr 4, 2013)

44 is an exaggeration. The I have been here in the state of Yucatan for 5 years and the hottest I have experienced is 42. It did however get 44 in Peto, southern Yucatan back in 2006 but I was in Merida at the time.
Yes, it is sweltering hot. Great weather. Sunny days. People with a sunny disposition.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

geaaronson said:


> Yes, it is sweltering hot. Great weather. Sunny days. People with a sunny disposition.


For me "sweltering hot" weather couldn't possibly be "great weather", but to each her or his own favorite type of weather  .


----------



## pensionado (Feb 12, 2014)

Your title is intriguing...is there golf in the Yucatan? just wondering...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pensionado said:


> Your title is intriguing...is there golf in the Yucatan? just wondering...


You picked up a thread that is almost a year old, so there is probably a different set of people reading it now.

But to answer your question, I am sure you will have no trouble finding golf courses on the Yucatan peninsula. How convenient they are will of course depend on where you are.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You picked up a thread that is almost a year old, so there is probably a different set of people reading it now.
> 
> But to answer your question, I am sure you will have no trouble finding golf courses on the Yucatan peninsula. How convenient they are will of course depend on where you are.


Don´t forget to add almost all golf courses in Mexico are private outside the few tourist zones where they sometimes allow players that are not members to play. Condos sometimes have courses in some locations in tourist zones but again most are private. Public courses are in a couple of the larger cities, I have heard, but not many of them.

Golfing here where I live is very expensive to join a club and there is a Westin Inn Resort here with 9 holes that you can rent a room with a golf package for "mucho dinero". I still have my clubs in storage in San Diego until things change or I become friends with a member of a club who likes me. [not holding my breath]


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Don´t forget to add almost all golf courses in Mexico are private outside the few tourist zones where they sometimes allow players that are not members to play. Condos sometimes have courses in some locations in tourist zones but again most are private. Public courses are in a couple of the larger cities, I have heard, but not many of them.
> 
> Golfing here where I live is very expensive to join a club and there is a Westin Inn Resort here with 9 holes that you can rent a room with a golf package for "mucho dinero". I still have my clubs in storage in San Diego until things change or I become friends with a member of a club who likes me. [not holding my breath]


Could the lack of public golf courses be due to the fact that it's not popular among the great majority of Mexicans?


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Could the lack of public golf courses be due to the fact that it's not popular among the great majority of Mexicans?


It is not popular Isla because the vast majority of people in Mexico cannot afford to play it. Most of the 150 golf courses in Mexico are private country clubs or on hotel resort complexes. The rest are public course but still very expensive green fees most Mexicans. 150 courses might sound a lot and you might think that makes it a popular sport until you hear that the state of Florida has nearly 1,500 golf courses.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PanamaJack said:


> It is not popular Isla because the vast majority of people in Mexico cannot afford to play it.


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> That's what I was thinking too.


In Palm Springs there are about 260 golf courses alone.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> In Palm Springs there are about 260 golf courses alone.


It is an impressive sight when you fly into the Palm Springs Airport.


----------

